# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  Pango by Tangible Solutions - Augmented Reality & 3D Printing

## Brian_Krassenstein

For those of you who have the desire to have a 2D sketch turned into a professional 3D CAD model which can be 3D printer, you may be in luck.  This week a Kickstarter project has launched by Tangible Solutions for a service called Pango.  Pango allows anyone to make a 2D sketch, and then be able to visualize a professionally made 3D model based on that sketch, in an augmented reality interface.  Once satisfied with the model that Pango has created, they will 3D print it in the color of your choice and mail it to your doorstep.  More details on this interesting new service can be found here:  http://3dprint.com/16788/pango-3d-print/

----------

